#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  >  بهترین روش برای بکاپ گیری از ویندوز و برنامه های نصب شده چی هست؟

## elnino909

با سلام
میخوام ویندوز 8 نصب کنم اما میخوام یک بکاپ از ویندوز 7 فعلی و برنامه های نصب شده داشته باشم که هر وقت خواستم راحت برش گردونم دیگه نیازی به نصب تک تک نرم افزارها و .. نباشه.
میخوام بدونم بهترین روش و ساده ترین روش کدومه
ممنون.

----------

*aisam*,*farah676*,*farzad.*,*hassan99*,*kavosh83*,*nekooee*,*REZA164690*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## digital84

با سلام 
بهترین روش استفاده از نرم افزار ghost هست که فوق العاده کارش دقیق و حساب شده هست شما اگه نیاز دارید از یک پارتیشن و یا یک هارد کامل بک آپ تهیه کنید براحتی میتونید از این نرم افزار اسفاده کنید البته پیشنهاد من به شما تهیه ویدوز لایو (Live) هست که غالبا کلیه نرم افزارهای مورد نیاز رو تحت داس و نصب شده بر روی یک مینی ویندوز ایکس پی ارائه میده که من خودم برای ویروس کشی تخصصی و بک گرفتن و یا پارتیشن بندی از اون استفاده میکنم که سعی میکنم لینک دانلود این ویندوز رو براتون در پست بعدی قرار بدم 
موفق باشید

----------

*aisam*,*elnino909*,*farah676*,*farzad.*,*hassan99*,*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*nekooee*,*REZA164690*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*,*میرچولی*

----------


## digital84

با سلام این هم دانلود ویدوز لایو(live) البته هر کدوم از پارتها نزدیک به 39 مگابایت هست شما باید پس از دانلود و اکستراکت کردن فایل مورد نظر رو با یکی از نرم افزار های رایت سی دی مثلا نرو یا کلون سیدی رایت کنید و پس از گذاشتن روی دی وی دی رامتون ریست کنید و از منو اون مینی ویندوز ایکس پی رو انتخاب کنید  و بعد از بالا اومدن از آیکن آچار که روی دیکستاپ وجود داره وارد کلیه نرم افزار های اجرائی و مفید اون بشید البته برای بک آپ گیری فعلا وارد زیر مجموعه نرم افزار های بک آپ بشید خودتون نرم افزار ghost رو پیداش خواهید کرد و پس از اجرا باید به نرم افزار هاردی که قرار هست بک آپ به صورت ایمیج گرفته بشه رو معرفی و بعد پارتیشن مورد نظر مثلا درایو  سی رو انتخاب کنید و بگید که براتون بک آپ رو کجای هاردتون بسازه ضمنا این نرم افزار با فونت فارسی سازگار نیست و مواظب باشید اگه نام درایوهاتون فارسی هست اشتباها بک اپ گیری نکنید 
موفق باشید 

دانلود بخش اول

دانلود بخش دوم

دانلود بخش سوم 

دانلود بخش چهارم 

دانلود بخش پنجم

دانلود بخش ششم

دانلود بخش هفتم 

دانلود بخش هشتم 

*البته همه بخشها به جزء بخش هشتم 39 مگابایتی هستند اینو گفتم که اونائی که سرعتشون پائین هست (مثه خودم) بیخودی دعام نکنن*

----------

*aisam*,*elnino909*,*farzad.*,*hassan99*,*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*nekooee*,*REZA164690*,*sohil62*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*,*میرچولی*

----------


## elnino909

ممنون اقای سلیمانی. بالا اشاره کردید گزینه ویندوز ایکس پی را انتخاب کنم . میخوام از ویندوز سون بکاپ بگیرم بازم باید گزینه ویندوز ایکس پی را انتخاب کنم؟
شنیدم این برنامه ghost فقط مخصوص ایکس پی است

----------

*digital84*,*hassan99*,*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*nekooee*,*REZA164690*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------


## digital84

> ممنون اقای سلیمانی. بالا اشاره کردید گزینه ویندوز ایکس پی را انتخاب کنم . میخوام از ویندوز سون بکاپ بگیرم بازم باید گزینه ویندوز ایکس پی را انتخاب کنم؟


با سلام مجدد
همانطور که میدونید نرم افزار های تحت داس غالبا باید با کیبورد کار کرد یعنی هر دستوری که میخواین اجرا بشه باید لطف کنید مرتب دست به کیبورد باشید و تایپ کنید تا سیستم متوجه بشه و اون کار رو توسط نرم افزار مربوطه انجام بده حالا اگه بجای سیستم عمل داس یک مینی ویندوز ایکس پی داشته باشید چه اتفاقی خواهد افتاد خوب مسلمه دیگه کار شما راحت تر میشه و دیگه نیاز به تایپ کردن فرامین نیست و باموس براحتی کلیک میکنید و لذت میبرید ضمنا سرعت نرم افزار هم چندین برابر هست این نرم افزار هم کارش بک آپ گیری از کلیه محتویات درایو مورد نظر شما هست و اون اصلا نمیاد چک کنه که شما داخل این درایو چی دارید اون فقط کلیه اطلاعات رو به صورت فشرده تبدیل میکنه به یک فایل با پسوند GHO. که البته حجمش به اندازه کلیه اطلاعات همان درایو هست و بعد که خواستید مجددا اطلاعات برگشت داده بشه بدون هیچ کمو کاستی اون رو اکستراکت میکنه همون جائی که شما مسیر بهش میدید مثلا درایو سی من اینکار رو برای کلیه کسائی میکنم که تازه کار هستند و براشون سیستم بستم چون این روزها وقتی میگی گارانتی همه فکر میکنن یعنی خدمت بدون مزد تا آخر عمر البته من با این کار توی وقتم حدود 2 ساعت برای هر سیستم صرفه جوئی میکنم حالا هر چند هر ماه بخوام براشون ویندوز عوض کنم فقط 15 دقیقه وقتمو میگیره

----------

*elnino909*,*hassan99*,*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*nekooee*,*REZA164690*,*sohil62*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

نرم افزار norton ghost نرم افزار خیلی خوبیه اما متأسفانه نسخه جدیدی براش نیامده  و روی ویندوز 7 فکر میکنم درست کار نمیکنه. اما اگر به روش آقای سلیمانی norton ghost رو از روی ویندوز live اجرا کنید مشکلی ندارید و از روی ویندوز 8 هم میتونه براتون پشتیبان بگیره چون کاری به سیستم عامل نداره و کلا از پارتیشن بک آپ میگیره.
برای تهیه پشتیبان به صورت بایت به بایت یا باید از ویندوز دیگر اینکار صورت بگیره یا نرم افزاری باشه که بتونه خودش سیستم رو بوت کنه و بک آپ بگیره چون د رحالت عادی فایلهای سیستمی درگیر هستند و امکان تهیه پشتیبان بایت به بایت وجود نداره.
در آخر هم این نرم افزار باید قابلیت بازگردانی به صورت سی دی بوتیبل رو داشته باشه چون اگر CD یا DVD پشتیبان بوتیبل نباشه بدرد نمیخوره. نرم افزارهای زیادی هم اینکار رو میکنن و به نظر من در حال حاضر بهترین نرم افزار Easeus Todo Backup هست که  حتی رایگان هم هست و میتونید آخرین ورژنش رو از سایت خودش دانلود کنید.
دی وی دی بوتیبل هم میسازه و از داخل خود ویندوز میتونید نصبش کنید و نیازی به ویندوز دیگر نیست و پشتیبان رو تهیه میکنه

آموزشش هم اینجا میتونید ببینید:
http://ch3.ir/brooz/index.php?option...asli&Itemid=49

گرچه ساده هست نیازی به آموزشم ندارید خودش همه قسمتها رو توضیح میده

----------

*digital84*,*elnino909*,*fkh52000*,*hassan99*,*jfrras*,*kavosh83*,*onlyiran*,*REZA164690*,*sohil62*,*Yek.Doost*,*صابری*,*میرچولی*

----------


## onlyiran

> با سلام
> میخوام ویندوز 8 نصب کنم اما میخوام یک بکاپ از ویندوز 7 فعلی و برنامه های نصب شده داشته باشم که هر وقت خواستم راحت برش گردونم دیگه نیازی به نصب تک تک نرم افزارها و .. نباشه.
> میخوام بدونم بهترین روش و ساده ترین روش کدومه
> ممنون.


به نظر من بهترین نرم افزار acronis home  هستش و دقت داشته باشید بایستی برای 7 از پارتیشن ویندوز و رزرو پارتیشن (100 mb ) هردو بک  آپ بگیری!

----------

*elnino909*,*fkh52000*,*hassan99*,*kavosh83*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

به نام تک دوست
سلام
به نظره بنده برنامه اکرونیس خیلی عالیه
سوال : هر وقت میخوام تو ویندوز سون پارتیشن بندی کنم یک داریو 100 مگابایتی درست میکنه . این داریو برای چی هستش ؟
این داریو 100 مگابایتی در لیست درایو های مای کامپیوتر ظاهر نمیشه ، ولی تو سیستم برخی از مشتری ها این درایو در مای کامپیوتر موجود است . آیا دلیل خاصی دارد؟
بنده وقتی هاردی رو فرمت میکنم با برنامه های تحت بوت همچون پاراگون و ایاسوز  و ... پارتیشن بندی میکنم ولی هیچ درایو 100 مگابایتی درست نمیکنم . ایا اشکال خاصی ندارد ؟ حالا اگه خواستم از درایو سی یک بکاپ بگیرم  اینجا دیگه داریور 100 مگابایتی ندارم نحوه بکاپ گیری به چگونه است ؟

----------

*elnino909*,*fabienmartin*,*hassan99*,*kavosh83*,*onlyiran*,*REZA164690*,*تاج*,*صابری*

----------


## fkh52000

من هم از برنامه ACRONIS TROU IMAGE HOME استفاده میکنم برای ویندوز ۷ و خیلی برنامه خوب و ساده است 
البته باید کرک شود ولی از برنامه ای که اقای نکویی گفتند چون رایگان است و مشکل کرک نداره استفاده میکنم ببینم
که چطور است
لینوکس خوبه ها که مشکل کرک و پچ و غیره رو نداره

----------

*elnino909*,*kavosh83*,*onlyiran*,*صابری*

----------


## onlyiran

> من هم از برنامه ACRONIS TROU IMAGE HOME استفاده میکنم برای ویندوز ۷ و خیلی برنامه خوب و ساده است 
> البته باید کرک شود ولی از برنامه ای که اقای نکویی گفتند چون رایگان است و مشکل کرک نداره استفاده میکنم ببینم
> که چطور است
> لینوکس خوبه ها که مشکل کرک و پچ و غیره رو نداره


البته  از نسخه  بوتیبل استفاده بایذ کرد که نیاز به کرک هم ندارد (کرک شده است )

----------

*elnino909*,*fkh52000*,*kavosh83*,*REZA164690*,*صابری*

----------


## onlyiran

> به نام تک دوست
> سلام
> به نظره بنده برنامه اکرونیس خیلی عالیه
> سوال : هر وقت میخوام تو ویندوز سون پارتیشن بندی کنم یک داریو 100 مگابایتی درست میکنه . این داریو برای چی هستش ؟
> این داریو 100 مگابایتی در لیست درایو های مای کامپیوتر ظاهر نمیشه ، ولی تو سیستم برخی از مشتری ها این درایو در مای کامپیوتر موجود است . آیا دلیل خاصی دارد؟
> بنده وقتی هاردی رو فرمت میکنم با برنامه های تحت بوت همچون پاراگون و ایاسوز  و ... پارتیشن بندی میکنم ولی هیچ درایو 100 مگابایتی درست نمیکنم . ایا اشکال خاصی ندارد ؟ حالا اگه خواستم از درایو سی یک بکاپ بگیرم  اینجا دیگه داریور 100 مگابایتی ندارم نحوه بکاپ گیری به چگونه است ؟


پ

برای نصب ویندوز 7 و 8 بایستی از خود دی وی دی ویندوز استفاده کرد تا رزرو پارتیشن ساخته شود
این پارتیشن اطلاعات پارتیشنها و فایلهای بوت ویندوز را نگه میداره و در مواقعی که نیاز به بازسازی ویندوزه وارد ماجرا میشه!

----------

*elnino909*,*kavosh83*,*REZA164690*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## tahaali9095

با سلام
بهترین کار جهت بک اپ از ویندوز و برنامه هاش استغاده از امکانات خود ویندوزه، یعنی شما برا ویندوز 7 بهتره بری از مسیر کنترل پنل و گزینه بک اپ و ریستور از کل وبندوز و برنامه های نصب شده یه ایمیج بگبری و در درایوی غیر از درایو ویندوزت ذخیره اش کنی
و هنگام مشکل جدی از ان استفاده کنی

----------

*A.R.T*,*elnino909*,*kavosh83*

----------


## Service Manual

سلام

آقاي نکويي منظورتون نرم افزارهاي اين سايت هست :

Free Download EaseUS Todo Backup Freeware and Trial version. Complete Backup and Restore Software for Windows & Linux.

اينها که همه Trial هستند ؟

----------

*elnino909*,*kavosh83*,*nekooee*

----------


## nekooee

آقا رضا نسخه رایگان هم داره اینجا رو ببینید:
Best free backup software. Hard drive backup and recovery, image and clone freeware - EaseUS Todo Backup Free

نسخه های پولیش امکانات بیشتری دارند که کرک شدشون تو سایتهای ایرانی زیاده ولی برای یک بک آپ گیری کلی از ویندوز نیاز به نسخه پولیش نیست اونها بیشتر کارهای خیلی حرفه ای میکنن که حتی آکرونیک دیسک خیلیهاش رو انجام نمیده و نسخه تحت سرور هم داره.

از همون پایین لینک صفحه که دادم میشه رایگانش رو دانلود کرد

----------

*elnino909*,*kavosh83*,*Service Manual*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## nekooee

> به نام تک دوست
> سلام
> به نظره بنده برنامه اکرونیس خیلی عالیه
> سوال : هر وقت میخوام تو ویندوز سون پارتیشن بندی کنم یک داریو 100 مگابایتی درست میکنه . این داریو برای چی هستش ؟
> این داریو 100 مگابایتی در لیست درایو های مای کامپیوتر ظاهر نمیشه ، ولی تو سیستم برخی از مشتری ها این درایو در مای کامپیوتر موجود است . آیا دلیل خاصی دارد؟
> بنده وقتی هاردی رو فرمت میکنم با برنامه های تحت بوت همچون پاراگون و ایاسوز  و ... پارتیشن بندی میکنم ولی هیچ درایو 100 مگابایتی درست نمیکنم . ایا اشکال خاصی ندارد ؟ حالا اگه خواستم از درایو سی یک بکاپ بگیرم  اینجا دیگه داریور 100 مگابایتی ندارم نحوه بکاپ گیری به چگونه است ؟


اون درایو 100 مگابایتی اطلاعات مروبط به boot رو نگه میداره که یک دیتابیس هم اونجا ذخیره میشه و اطلاعاتی که در boot manager دیده میشه از داخل اون فراخوانی میشه. و همچنین یک امکانی در ویندوز ویستا به بعد فراهم شده به نام BitLocker Drive Encryption که میشه روی هارد یا فلش و ... رمز گذاشت که اطلاعات مربوط به این رمزنگاری هم اینجا ذخیره میشه.
شما وقتی پارتیشن بندی میکنید نیاز نیست این درایو 100 مگابایتی رو ایجاد کنید موقع نصب ویندوز 7 خود ویندوز باید درستش کنه که اطلاعات خودش رو هم داخلش بریزه. البته دقیقا مشابه این قضیه در لینوکس از قدیم بوده که کاربرد اون متفاوت هست و اونجا برنامه ها اول داخل اون قسمت که بیشتر از 100 مگ هم هست (دو برابر رم) فراخوانی میشن بعد اجرا میشن. ویندوز یک جورایی تقلید کرده از لینوکس ولی فقط برای اطلاعات خاص خودش استفاده میکنه ازش.
اطلاعات اون پارتیشن 100 مگ هیچ وقت خراب نمیشه و حتی در صورت خرابی ویندوز شما فقط با بازگردانی اطلاعات پارتیشن C دوباره ویندوزتون رو دارید ولی اگر اون پارتیشن 100 مگ رو خراب کنید مجبورید دوباره اون رو با DVD ویندوز ایجاد کنید. اما نرم افزاری که من معرفی کردم فکر میکنم خودش اگر  full backup رو انتخاب کنید از اون پارتیشن 100 مگ هم بک آپ میگیره. حالا نمیدونم در نسخه free هم این امکان رو داره یا نه ولی به هر حال به احتمال قوی خود نرم افزار از اون پارتیشن 100 مگ هم بک آپ میگیره و ری استور میکنه و نیازی نیست شما دستی اینکار رو انجام بدید ولی چون تست نکردم نمیگم 100 درصد.

----------

*elnino909*,*farzad.*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## Yek.Doost

رحمت خداوند بر شما استاد عزیز

----------

*elnino909*,*nekooee*,*تاج*

----------


## Yek.Doost

نرم افزار Acronis True Image Home 2012-2013 به همراه کرک تست شده به روز شد

----------

*elnino909*,*fkh52000*,*تاج*

----------


## aghamostafa

نرم افزار Norton Ghost 15.0 در ویندوز سون هم قابل استفادس .... من باش بک آپ گرفتم و ازش راضی هستم ... البته برای برگردوندن بک آپ حتما به سی دی بوت این نرم افزار نیاز هست .

----------

*elnino909*,*nekooee*

----------


## nekooee

آخه دقیق یادمه که چند وقت پیش شرکت نورتن دیگه برنامه norton ghost رو ادامه نداد و یک برنامه به نام norton backup and recovery رو جایگزینش کرد. بهتره بگم اسم برنامش و به این نام عوض کرد حالا چرا نمیدونم. که این برنامه روی ویندوزهای جدید هم به خوبی کار میکرد ولی خودش سی دی بوتیبل نمیساخت و باید حتما یک سی دی جدا که مخصوص برنامه های جانبی norton بود تهیه میکردین که یکی از ابزارهاش boot کردن از روی سی دی های بک آپ گرفته شده توسط این برنامه بود و برای همین محبوبیتش رو از دست داد. یادمه اون زمان سرعت اینترنت هم زیاد خوب نبود و سی دی بوت کردنش هم به سختی در بازار گی میامد.
یعنی شما باید با یک cd دیگه بوت میکردید و بعد سی دی بک آپ رو در درایو میگذاشتید. حالا نمیدونم این نورتون 15 که شما میگید همون نورتن یک آپ اند ریکاوری هست یا باز اسمش عوض شده و یا تاریخ تولیدش مربوط به قبل از بک آپ اند ریکاوری هست...
در هر صورت برنامه های زیادی اینکار رو انجام میدند که اکثرشون خوب هستند و از پس کار ساده بک آپ به خوبی بر میان

----------

*elnino909*,*Yek.Doost*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## farzad.

با سلام وتشکر
 اگه باAcronis True Image Homeبکاپ بگیریم وحجم فایل ما مثلاًبالاتر از 7گیگ بشه وبخوایم سی دی بوت درست کنیم نرم افزار چطور این کار رو انجام میده؟آیا داخل 2dvdرایت میکنه یا فشره میکنه؟
 با تشکر

----------

*elnino909*

----------


## nekooee

الآن جلوم نیست که دقیق بگم چه کار کنید ولی می دونم خودش سایز مشخص می کنید یا DVD مشخص میکنید به ترتیب میزنه روی هر تعداد DVD که بشه. حالا دوستانی که الآن نصب دارند میتونن دقیق بهتون بگن کجاش هست

----------

*elnino909*,*farzad.*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## elnino909

با سلام
من از برنامه Easeus Todo Backup استفاده کردم کار کردن باهاش خیلی ساده و مطمئن است

----------

*farzad.*,*nekooee*

----------


## fkh52000

وقتی که میخواهید از درایوc بک اپ بگیرید و مثلا ۱۲ گیگ است 
dvd اول را که رایت کرد میزنه بیرون و میگه dvd بعدی. برای 
ساخت سی دی بوتیبل یک تب داره به اسم ساخت سی دی بوتیبل
کار باهاش خیلی ساده است

----------

*farzad.*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## MDMDM

با سلام من با نرم افزار Acronis2013  و نسخه بوتش از ویندوز 7 بک آپ گرفتم ولی بک آپ رو زمان بازگردانی که کامل میشد باز نمیگراند و خطا  که با کلید ترکیبی ریست کنم .البته اینو بگم که من اون پارتیشن 100 مگابایت که قبل از درایو Primery Activeاست رو حذف و ب100 مگ را به همان درایو Primery Active (که درایو C ) است اضافه کردم(بانرم افزار*Parted Magic 2012.07.13*)  چون میخواستم ویندوز 8 نصب کنم و زمان انتخاب درایو اون 100 مگ رو *UnPartition* نشون میداد و من هم چون برای نصب درایورهای ویندوز 8 به مشکل خوردم خواستم برگردانم بک آپ ویندوز7 را ولی نمیشد. ولی این اذیت کردن ها خالی از لطف نبود چون بالاخره درایور ها رو نصب کردم و الان که ویندوز 8 تازه نصب شده (بعد از دو بار نصب  ویندو ز چون برای نصب درایور ها دردسر کشیدم) میخوام یک بک آپ بگیرم که بعدا اذیت نشم. ممنون میشم راهنمایی ام کنید. ضمنا ویندوز روی لب تاب است. اگر کسی از دوستان هم توی پ خصوصی شماره بده تا تلفنی مشکلم رو حل کنه ممنون میشم.

----------

